# Chandeleur Trip, the good, and the bad...



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Well gang, I've been to the islands many, many times... some good some not so good... This one was both!

The good: We had a great group of fishermen with 2 father/son teams, and everyone caught fish. We had to work for 'em though. Some targeted trout by drifting in the skiffs and throwing gulps and other plastics mostly under popping corks. A few of us targeted reds on the grass flats. The wind had been blowing and continued pretty bad for the entire trip, so there was lots of floating grass. I used almost exclusively the TSL's in chicken of the C, Bone Diamond, and the Roach... Tried the Strawberry/white, but it was not what they wanted... honestly though, since the Roach and C worked, I didn't give it much of an effort... Literally every red that I could find and get the lure in front of it, hit it. Hook up was pretty good too rigging them weightless and weedless... Without the weedless quality of the TSL I'd hav had a hard time in all that grass! Thanks TOBIN!!

This was my best red...








We caught many undersized trout and I caught quite a few 15" reds too... In the evenings, we had some great times of fellowship and just visiting as friends... one of the father/son teams was new to our group and is a 2cooler as well. Quackerbox and his son joined us... His son who will be a junior in high school turned out to be a serious fisherman too!! He won the biggest trout pot at 22 1/2"... I had 2 that went just over 22"!! He also won the red fish pot... red with most spots for the win... He had a barely legal 16 1/8" red that had bunches of spots on both sides... One of our seasoned fishermen had caught a 29 incher with 6 spots on each side and thought he had that pot in the bag... fortunately for Quackerbox's son it was "spots" and not inches that took the pot... Ol seasoned dude got quite the ribbin for lettin' a 17 year-old put a thumpin' on him! 
This indeed was a dream trip and a bucket list trip for many all the way up until........

The bad:
The last evening, we had dinner, "fresh made" jambalaya, garlic French bread and the trimmings.... That evening within 30 minutes of each other 5 of our 10 fishermen were either chumming over the side or calling "Ralph" on the white wall phone... We were siker'n a dog!! I won't go into all the gory details, but I got crosswise with the cook that night, then the next morning the crew pretty much left us on our own to get all the sick folks off the boat and into our vehicles to head home or to the doctor's... ZERO concerns for us and when we explained to them that it was food/water related, they had no concern whatsoever for us OR the next group of fishermen they were already preparing for that were to arrive later that day for a midnight departure...

I have fished the islands for over 40 years, and I've fished with this charter before multiple times. This time it appeared the shape of the boat/gear was not as well maintained and was old with the exception of new 17 foot Carolina skiffs... But the engines we had gave us troubles... more than one boat had to tow in another one... My bunk had a ripped sheet when I turned back the covers, and just in general, things were "run down" as compared to previous years. The new captain was not personable or friendly at all and was pretty much useless when it came to advice as to where/how to fish... not that that was a big deal, as most of us had been there before, but it sure was not the norm we had grown accustomed to... One thing I had always told folks (on here and other forums) was always pay attention to what the crew tells you as far as where/how to fish... Not so much this time! 
We fished on the VI, a very well known boat and part of the Southern Sports Fishing fleet through www.chandeleurfishingcharters.com . I will return to the Chandeleur Islands Lord willing, but it ain't likely to be aboard one of "captain Bobby's" boats!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words saltwater. We did enjoy the fellowship and the fishing. I also was less than impressed with the captain. I would consider going back if Austin captained and croaker the cook stayed on dry land.

Rylan was definitely surprised with the trip. I'm also proud to say that all but 100 of his winnings are safely in the bank. He kept some spending money for "necessities" he may run into in san Antonio this week with the shooting team.

I look forward to fishing the islands again and sharing a wade with you and your crew.

Thanks again for the opportunity

As a side note heres some pixles of a winning trout. And a CPRd 29" red he caught on day oner









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourland (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats to you all. Great to see a young whipper snapper getting a win!
Charlie time to get busy down in south Texas. Let me know when we need to get to Work!
RB


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Still better than a good day at work,way to put them young men on some fish.


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

We were just on there in March. If you don't mind me asking, who was the captain and cook? I've fished the VI for the last few years.


----------



## mrsparky1 (Oct 18, 2016)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Well gang, I've been to the islands many, many times... some good some not so good... This one was both!
> 
> The good: We had a great group of fishermen with 2 father/son teams, and everyone caught fish. We had to work for 'em though. Some targeted trout by drifting in the skiffs and throwing gulps and other plastics mostly under popping corks. A few of us targeted reds on the grass flats. The wind had been blowing and continued pretty bad for the entire trip, so there was lots of floating grass. I used almost exclusively the TSL's in chicken of the C, Bone Diamond, and the Roach... Tried the Strawberry/white, but it was not what they wanted... honestly though, since the Roach and C worked, I didn't give it much of an effort... Literally every red that I could find and get the lure in front of it, hit it. Hook up was pretty good too rigging them weightless and weedless... Without the weedless quality of the TSL I'd hav had a hard time in all that grass! Thanks TOBIN!!
> 
> ...


THAT SUCKS!! Ive been on the VI a few times as well, but recently went on DMJ with Dennis and I'm going again with him this year. Great guy. He was just getting his setup together then, but I highly recommend him.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Iâ€™m glad you finally made it out there!!! Hope that rod worked for you and Iâ€™m glad yâ€™all caught fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Bourland said:


> Congrats to you all. Great to see a young whipper snapper getting a win!
> Charlie time to get busy down in south Texas. Let me know when we need to get to Work!
> RB


Lost Buckaroo and his buddy are headed down this weekend. You're welcome to go sweat too!



Texan08 said:


> We were just on there in March. If you don't mind me asking, who was the captain and cook? I've fished the VI for the last few years.


Captain was "Julian"... never had him before and wouldn't want him again... Cook was "Bubba"... (we called him "Croaker". If you know him, then you know why.) He did OK with food, but other issues, not so much...



Big Bay said:


> Iâ€™m glad you finally made it out there!!! Hope that rod worked for you and Iâ€™m glad yâ€™all caught fish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir rod did GREAT! Was gonna contact you and tell you to get started making me another one just like it! You still at FTU?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

eeeewwwwwww, man that sux Slick. Well at least it didn't happen at the beginning of the trip. hope everyone pulled out of it ok.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Yessir Tobin, we're all back up to speed now... And those TSL's worked great!! I whupped them reds bad on 'em in all that grass!!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys, update to our recent Chandeleur Island trip and the issues we had with equipment problems and getting sick on the VI... 

Captain Bobby reached out to me after reading my posts here and over on TBH... Apparently, he got a "slightly" different story from his crew than what actually happened... We had a good long discussion about the various issues we had and Bobby assured me he would address my concerns. I at least am glad he reached out to me to get a first hand report. It is just a shame he wasn't available Thursday morning when my buddy tried to contact him and a shame his captain did not contact him immediately when the captain realized there was a problem... All of the negativity might could have been avoided. We'll see how it goes in the future...


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

One of the things I didn't like about the VI is they always want to come back early. The past couple of years them made us cut our last day of fishing short so the Captain could drive back to Biloxi in the day light. And I do know "Croaker". He and I ended up in an argument my last trip about us fishermen wanting to catch too many fish. (Not keep too many) we should just be happy to catch our half limit and go home. I told him that if it wasn't for the world class fishing I wouldn't come and he would be out of a job. There are other boats that do take care of their fishermen. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Going on a trip there in July, not sure what artificials to bring. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

big john o said:


> Going on a trip there in July, not sure what artificials to bring. Any suggestions ?


Tops!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

big john o said:


> Going on a trip there in July, not sure what artificials to bring. Any suggestions ?


be sure to take your anti-shark repellent! :biggrin:


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Take the same stuff that works here... I used primarily Trout Support Grasswalkers because the grass was bad with all the high winds... In the past, I've had very good luck with DSL Texas Roach and chicken, pretty much any dark color with chartreuse tail... clear with multi colored glitter shrimp imitations or shad imitations work well... You an wear yourself out with a poppin' cork and gulp (white/chartreuse or new penny)... 3" over the 4"... 

Tops do work good, but be prepared to lose em as Smacks and sharks sure do like em there too... At 9+ bucks a pop, I quit using them after losing like 3 in 10 casts to sharks...


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Headed down there next week with pelican charters And staying on the floating cabins. Anyone had any experience with theses guys?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Tops do work good, but be prepared to lose em as Smacks and sharks sure do like em there too... At 9+ bucks a pop, I quit using them after losing like 3 in 10 casts to sharks...


I'd be curious if this would work for tops.

https://aquateko.com/products/knot-2-kinky-single-strand-nickel-titanium-leader-wire


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I have never been to the Chandeleur Islands but had always wanted to. I sure hate to hear about the bad part of your trip. If you have ever had seafood poisoning, you know it's one of the most miserable, gut wrenching experiences ever. The cook and captain should have been apologizing and assuring your group they would throw out everything so no one else would get sick and would do their best to make it up somehow. I'm thinking free or half priced trip at your convenience in the future.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

What license do you need ? Can you get a temporary license ?


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, you can get it on line from the Louisiana Department of Fish and Game... It's a 3 day charter license. 
If you're 65 years old or older, you can use your Texas fishing license, super combo, or life time license... LA/TX have a reciprocal agreement for us old fogies...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> Headed down there next week with pelican charters And staying on the floating cabins. Anyone had any experience with theses guys?


The only cabins I know of are way up near the north end of the islands. They're set up close to land in a gut.

If it's the ones I'm thinking about they're owned by the deckhand we had on the VI.

The diversion has been having some most Excellent trips lately

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Quackerbox said:


> The only cabins I know of are way up near the north end of the islands. They're set up close to land in a gut.
> 
> If it's the ones I'm thinking about they're owned by the deckhand we had on the VI.
> 
> ...


It was the deck hand's father that owns 'em... 
And if you're going there, a good place to start is that first cove just south (on the other side of the point that the Pelican is anchored in...) It's deep right against the north shoreline of that point, then shallow flats for literally miles south... lots of reds and big trout roam those flats... lots of floating grass so take you a sack full of TSL's and some 5/0 screwlock hooks and you'll be good to go!


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

DMJ is top notch. Very personable. Very good food. Good boat. 



I wouldnâ€™t take too many expensive top waters. Maybe some of those cheap ones that Bass Pro sells. 

Seriously though, take you a bunch of white gulps. 


And wear pants. Those horse fly things like to bite.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> It was the deck hand's father that owns 'em...
> 
> And if you're going there, a good place to start is that first cove just south (on the other side of the point that the Pelican is anchored in...) It's deep right against the north shoreline of that point, then shallow flats for literally miles south... lots of reds and big trout roam those flats... lots of floating grass so take you a sack full of TSL's and some 5/0 screwlock hooks and you'll be good to go!


Yes sir. My mind said Jason's dad but somehow my fingers lost the letters

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

